# [Pilotes] AMD/ATi ou NVidia pour la 3D ?

## Damiatux

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de voir pour m'acheter une nouvelle configuration. Mais j'hésite sur le fait de prendre une carte AMD/ATi ou NVidia. Vu que mon utilisation sera en partie du jeux un peu récent, je voulais savoir ce que donne le pilote libre d'ATi et les pilotes nv, nouveau et proprio de NVidia au niveau de la 3D.

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Sat Jul 09, 2011 8:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## noobux

Pilote libre d'ati : fenêtre qui glissent de manière très étrange, pas de 3d ou presque (globalement la carte intégré dans les nouveaux core i3 i5 i7 est beaucoup mieux et fonctionne à pleine puissance). vgaswitcheroo fonctionne parfaitement mais hcez moi il bug (uniquement sosu gentoo).

Nvidia : si ton portable est nouveau il y aura optimus avec 1/2 chance ce qui signifie que tu ne t'en serviras jamais sous gentoo et que ton système chauffera fortement, tu auras acpi_call et bumblebee en soluce (bumbleblee marche pas du tout sous gentoo et il bug à mort même sous ubuntu ...).

Sinon sans optimus je ais pas car je n'ai pas de tel portable.

----------

## Damiatux

Merci pour ta réponse.

C'est un ordi fixe que je prévois d'avoir, mais je pense pas qu'il y aura la technologie Optimus. Sinon au niveau des piotes nouveau et NVidia en 3D, qui l'emporte ? Et est-ce qu'en utilisant l'accélération 2D le pilote proprio est toujours aussi médiocre ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *noobux wrote:*   

> Pilote libre d'ati : fenêtre qui glissent de manière très étrange, pas de 3d ou presque (globalement la carte intégré dans les nouveaux core i3 i5 i7 est beaucoup mieux et fonctionne à pleine puissance).

 

Ah, ben je sais pas trop, mais moi en quelques mins (le temps de la compilation), je suis passé d'une nvidia 8800GT sous nouveau à un radeon HD 6950 sous radeon, et sans aucun changement perceptible (comprendre le compositing sous KDE marchait toujours sans problème).

Bon, j'ai pas testé sur plusieurs jours, mais c'était assez flagrant le côté "juste ça marche" pour être souligné.

Je ne parle pas de jeux bien entendu.

----------

## razer

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *noobux wrote:*   Pilote libre d'ati : fenêtre qui glissent de manière très étrange, pas de 3d ou presque (globalement la carte intégré dans les nouveaux core i3 i5 i7 est beaucoup mieux et fonctionne à pleine puissance). 
> 
> Ah, ben je sais pas trop, mais moi en quelques mins (le temps de la compilation), je suis passé d'une nvidia 8800GT sous nouveau à un radeon HD 6950 sous radeon, et sans aucun changement perceptible (comprendre le compositing sous KDE marchait toujours sans problème).
> 
> Bon, j'ai pas testé sur plusieurs jours, mais c'était assez flagrant le côté "juste ça marche" pour être souligné.
> ...

 

+1, j'ai réalisé le même switch, sur plusieurs PC. J'utilisais principalement le pilote libre nouveau avec nvidia.

Les perfs 2D sont globalement identiques entre nouveau et les pilotes ATI, si ce n'est qu'il y a un mode vsync avec ces derniers qui permettent des vidéos sans tearing avec composite activé. L'histoire des fenêtre qui glissent de manière très étrange de noobux provient probablement de là.

Pour la 3D, en effet le driver libre ATI est à la ramasse, mais néanmoins meilleur que nouveau. Je n'ai pas essayé de drivers proprio depuis longtemps, mais il est d'usage de considérer les nvidia bien meilleurs.

Bref, pour un usage principalement 2d avec des considérations concernant les licences, ATI est un meilleur choix. Pour la 3D, Nvidia case drivers propriétaires, en évitant les chipsets trop récents...

----------

## Damiatux

Merci bien pour ces réponses. Utiliser les drivers proprios ne me gène absolument pas.

Et pour moi le choix est fait, je prends une NVidia.

----------

